# Medium: Slushy? Soft? Firm?



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

The instructions with the pre-mixed medium kit I purchased have an allowance of a half cup of water for the mix inside the cup (meaning he says use between 1/2 and a full cup of water). When I mix it with a little more than a half cup, it seems too slushy to me, but the cultures I make with exactly half seem to be very and form cracks through the surface. Should I go with the more slushy medium, should that actually dry out a bit and be just right?

Furthermore, do you find that you get better production from more slushy or less slushy mediums?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe I was making mine to dry, following the directions on the bag. They cracked after a few days, like you mentioned, and I would have to spray them. The last few I have made have been wetter, and my production has definitely increased. I've been mixing 1 part instant to 2 parts liquid (half vinegar/half water). 

I'm no seasoned veteran at fruit flies, but my fish are eating more of them than my frogs, cause I have way to many cultures going (hydie & melos with wings/wingless). I guess I just need more frogs. :wink:


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I would err away from slushy for two reasons. First your flies, egg, larvae could/most likely will be trapped and drown if the media is too wet and secondly the action of the larvae will churn up the surface layer and 'liquify' it to a degree. Finally, it's far easier to add a little moisture if too dry but far more difficult to dry out an overally wet culture. I find that my cultures start out a bit dry but end up being just right after the flies get to work.

The instructions from your premade mix are a good place to start but I've found that you may have to adjust based on the humidity levels in your home.

Bill


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I have been making my cultures alot wetter since the humidity is low right now. I am having to spray them too to keep them from drying out. I don't measure when I make my cultures anymore, but you cna use alot more water than you think since they solidify after a minute. I imagine that depends on the medium you are using. I use a modified potato flake and brewers yeast recipe.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

It does depend a lot on humidity and air movement over the cultures. You want to keep the culture at a consistency of mashed potatos. For my media that means equal parts water with equal parts media. Using vinegar instead of water will dry a culture out as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

I had this problem too. I added the amount of water it said to add and a few weeks later my culture crashed becuase it was so dry. I tried adding water, but I was too late it seems. Tought me to keep an eye on my cultures.   

I made a second culture and added significantly more water and it did get sloshy at first. However, by the time the maggots started growing it was pretty firm. Culture is producing fine now.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

As stated, it will depend in part on the humidity where you store the flies. I make mine pretty slush... I always describe as "wendy's frosty consistency." I agree also that if you use a potato-flake base, the stuff will harden up a few minutes after you first make it, so wait a minute or two and add more water. With time, you'll get a feel for it.

My goal is to have it be as wet as I can without the flies drowning in it, and also not so wet that when it comes time for the first feeding, the medium runs out when I tip.

I believe I make mine slightly soupier than most, but it works best for me. With time/practice, you'll get a feel for what works best for you.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

*vinegar*

do most people use vinegar or just water?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

If you're not using mold inhibitor, most people use a water/vinegar mix (usually half and half). I've heard hydei do not tolerate vinegar well, though I use the 50/50 mix for hydei and melanogaster with good results.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

One thing I have found that helps the humidity changes during the year is to keep the ffs in a cabinet. This has worked well for me for years and while I have had to update the cabinet I still use it for all my ffs.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I've also heard that using vinegar causes the cultures to dry out a little quicker also. I have found that with the dry air of winter I have to add some water to older cultures. I'd go ahead and play with the water a little. Maybe add a little more than you have been but less then what was making it slushy. I agree that you don't want it so wet that flies get stuck and die.


----------

